# Blake Lively wird das neue Gesicht von Chanel



## Mandalorianer (10 Dez. 2010)

*Von der Schauspielerin zur Fashion-Ikone
Blake Lively wird das neue Gesicht von Chanel*​
Der Gossip Girl-Star Blake Lively (23) ist bekannt für ihre Leidenschaft für Mode. Unzählige Covers von populären Magazinen und Zeitschriften, wie Vanity Fair, Cosmopolitan, Glamour oder Vogue schmücken sich mit dem Gesicht der hübschen Schauspielerin.

In der Jugendserie Gossip Girl spielt sie seit September 2008 Serena van der Woodsen und wurde durch diese Rolle über Nacht zum Weltstar. Während der Dreharbeiten für die vierte Staffel in Paris besuchte die Schauspielerin die Pariser Fashion Week. Die Dior-Show besuchte sie mit der Vogue-Chefredakteurin Anna Wintour (61) und saß in der ersten Reihe der Herbst/Winter-Show von Chanel.

Karl Lagerfeld (77) ist total begeistert von Blake und machte sie zum neuen Gesicht seiner Handtaschen-Kollektion. Die Kampagne soll Anfang nächsten Jahres starten. Letzten Freitag wurde die angehende Fashion-Ikone wiedermal in Paris gesehen, wo angeblich bereits das Shooting der Handtaschen-Kampagne stattfand. 

*Gruss Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Dez. 2010)

ma sehen wie sich das auf die Schauspielkarriere auswirkt


----------



## Punisher (8 Aug. 2011)

ich mag sie


----------

